# Some pictures of my Pigeons



## stuart

Heres a few of my Engish Carriers,they are quite dirty as its been raining heaps here and the loft needs a bit of extra tin put on.


----------



## Skyeking

What interesting looking birds! 

Hope their home gets dried and fixed quickly!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stuart

Yeah its all done now nice and dry


----------



## spirit wings

I have always liked that breed, do you fly them?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Very cool looking birds! How well do they fly?


----------



## Iceland

Cool looking !


----------



## sreeshs

Good looking birds, I love their shape but somehow their designer beaks and cere ...... I always thought they would be better off without it


----------



## garacari

Great looking birds!


----------



## stuart

No i dont fly them they arent very good at it


----------



## Msfreebird

I love those birds! I almost bought 2 at a show but someone beat me to it!  Nice looking birds


----------



## Johanes

Great Birds


----------



## Bonifacio

sreeshs said:


> Good looking birds, I love their shape but somehow their designer beaks and cere ...... I always thought they would be better off without it


Same thought.... although they're stunning!.


----------



## Guest

you sure do have a nice variety of colors there  good luck with them


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Beautiful birds! I've always wanted some English Carriers. Just love the way they look  I think blacks, blues, and recessive reds are my favorite colors in them.


----------



## chezd3

Your birds look beautiful and like athletes


----------



## ezemaxima

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Very cool looking birds! How well do they fly?


I got a couple of pure English carrier babies and it took them awhile before they started loft flying. They just hangout on my loft roof until they where 90 days old when they started loft flying but they can't keep up with my racing homers. I have 4 half racing homer and half English carrier. They loft fly and range with the rest of my racing homers.

my 2 pure English Carrier babies









my 1st round half homer/ half English Carrier babies about 2 months ago.


----------



## blongboy

ezemaxima said:


> I got a couple of pure English carrier babies and it took them awhile before they started loft flying. They just hangout on my loft roof until they where 90 days old when they started loft flying but they can't keep up with my racing homers. I have 4 half racing homer and half English carrier. They loft fly and range with the rest of my racing homers.
> 
> my 2 pure English Carrier babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 1st round half homer/ half English Carrier babies about 2 months ago.


i wouldlove to see how your half turn out to looklike


----------



## Eel Noob

Beautiful birds. Must be seen in person to really appreciate their beauty and elegance.


----------



## ezemaxima

blongboy said:


> i wouldlove to see how your half turn out to looklike


Here's the pure English Carrier babies still into the molt. Getting to be more darker (Black)

















Here's the first round half homer/ English Carrier still into the molt


----------



## ezemaxima

2nd round half homer/ English Carrier (I'm hoping the Red one will be a cock and I'll mate him back to his mother since I don't have a red cock.)


----------

